
CDC officials felt 'pressured' to draft new face mask recommendation guidelines - snorlaxle
https://www.cnn.com/2020/04/03/health/us-coronavirus-friday/index.html
======
champagneben
"The CDC would not have gone this direction if not for the White House," the
senior official told CNN. "We would have tried more to understand about
asymptomatic transmission. We would have done more studies if we had more
time."

